

Godaddy DNS down? - gojko

GoDaddy DNS seems to be down for us. Anyone else noticing this?
======
alexizamerican
Yeah same here. I can't even get godaddy.com to load. I haven't read about
this issue anywhere yet.

UPDATE: DNS seems to be working now...

------
jfdi
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5927820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5927820)

